# She's just about ready for the road



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice!

One caution, I've read you should not spin the wheels at high speed up in the air, the rear end could hit a resonance. Plus it is more fun to test them under load anyway (on the road).










ddmcse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6riGhxknAc
> 
> 156 volts, 1000 amp logisystems . Warp 11 , 5 spd RWD


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> One caution, I've read you should not spin the wheels at high speed up in the air, the rear end could hit a resonance.


Not to mention, if anything happens that knocks the car off the jack stands, you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

She's not on the jacks anymore 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtSvETL2S4s


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good! That's a more fun way to test, too!


ddmcse said:


> She's not on the jacks anymore
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtSvETL2S4s


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> She's not on the jacks anymore
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtSvETL2S4s


I did the same thing, first test run... no hood..... Why wait right 

Actually Pinto had no fenders either 

It is fun though, that first ride. Big 'ol EV Grin 

Is that rear end going to hold up to that 11" motor? Don't know if they beefed them up for the Turbo models, I would think so.

Mike


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

my uncle drove up in an audi w12. To see and hear him giggle with EV envy was priceless.


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> She's not on the jacks anymore
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtSvETL2S4s



Holy cow you've beaten me to it!!!

Well done Dan, I bet you must be grinning from ear to ear, 
and deservedly so 

It's even sweeter that your Supe's an Aerotop....
nice sunny weather, top off, no noise... 
(apart from the screeching tyres...)


Richard (electricmini)
Electric Supra (still in progress  )


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Richard, so far it's EVerything I hoped it would be . Just like before, I put it into 5th gear and cruise the back roads, real smooth. Supras ride like a dream. Yeah the Targa top makes it even cooler . this is the season for the top off ! I'll be driving it to work soon and that will finally shut em up.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/ddmcse/ElectricSupra#5480222723807379106

I think the rear end will be fine.


----------

